# BLAKES THICKNESS SANDER



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

HAS ANYONE MADE BLAKES THICKNESS SANDER?
I'M THINKING OF GIVING IT A TRY.. IT LOOKS PRETTY COOL
THIS IS BLAKES PAGE LINK: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7641


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

I didn't make Jake's but I did make one similar to his.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

^Yep, me too. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/252242

They are not that hard to build if you have a knack for adapting and want a little challenge.


----------



## RevenantJoiner (Jun 9, 2017)

I haven't made one yet, but it is one my to do list for the next homemade tool.

Has anyone made Stumpy Nubs dual-stage drum/V sander from his plans? If so, how does it work?


----------



## davezedlee (Feb 22, 2016)

i had been gathering materials to make one when someone dropped theirs off at a ReStore… a combo Flatmaster/Thicknesser that needed a few tweaks and could still use a paint job, but worth taking home on the subway


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Gtfo of here! I bet the restore people probably didn't even know what it was.


----------



## davezedlee (Feb 22, 2016)

it was originally listed on the local Kijiji for$150, but i'd just bought a small jointer and was out of funds

amazingly, it showed up a few weeks later again on Kijiji, but was now being sold by the ReStore…. for $80

under the thicknessing table were extra hook and loop rolls of 60-150 grit sandpaper and a crepe rubber stick, which i only noticed about a week later

definitely a $core, and has been very handy


----------

